# Interview



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a telecom interview for an Elec Eng, any advise?

Also could do with pointing in the right direction, what is life really like for a couple 40's with no kids

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Put a lot of emphasis on the fact that you are wanting to work in the Middle East, that you are looking for career progression within the company etc...........it isn't really much different to a UK face to face interview. Get it across to them that you would be looking to stay with the company and all the usual info.

I don't know about the no kids part, but I'm 41 and enjoying it here with my family (2 kids)

Can I ask which company it is for?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> I have a telecom interview for an Elec Eng, any advise?
> 
> Also could do with pointing in the right direction, what is life really like for a couple 40's with no kids
> 
> Cheers


Life in Dubai is really what you make of it. It also depends on what you like to do. We have numerous good restaurants and bars. There are a few places to explore and lots of sporting activities. Not so much by way of theatre or culture, although there are quite a few galleries, but that is growing.

If you like travelling then Dubai is a good hub for other countries and there are lots of place to visit in neighbouring Emirates and countries.

I'd say that you can hae a great life here, provided you have plenty of income.

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm assuming your not here yet, please don't hesitate to contact on the chat or by personal message when you get here and can help you out with socialising. Life here is fantastic and what you make it, beautiful weather if you like it hot, which I do, great eating for as little or as lot as you like to pay. Haven't made a heap of new friends yet but that will happen. 
LG, Life is Good.


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Put a lot of emphasis on the fact that you are wanting to work in the Middle East, that you are looking for career progression within the company etc...........it isn't really much different to a UK face to face interview. Get it across to them that you would be looking to stay with the company and all the usual info.
> 
> I don't know about the no kids part, but I'm 41 and enjoying it here with my family (2 kids)
> 
> Can I ask which company it is for?


BK Gulf, I know they are a big company but don't know what the packages are like


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I'm assuming your not here yet, please don't hesitate to contact on the chat or by personal message when you get here and can help you out with socialising. Life here is fantastic and what you make it, beautiful weather if you like it hot, which I do, great eating for as little or as lot as you like to pay. Haven't made a heap of new friends yet but that will happen.
> LG, Life is Good.


Now, that is exactly the right attitude. 

-


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Now, that is exactly the right attitude.
> 
> -


Well the end of the day that is what we will be there for and of course to get away from this cold wet miserable place. Will just be nice to work all week and be able to relax in the sun.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

BK Gulf still offer the full expat package (generally)

The salary won't be super high, probably in the region of 15-18000 per month, but they will pay for a house, DEWA, car, school fees, and telephone.


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> BK Gulf still offer the full expat package (generally)
> 
> The salary won't be super high, probably in the region of 15-18000 per month, but they will pay for a house, DEWA, car, school fees, and telephone.


Thanks for the info, salary only a bit higher than here even after tax, maybe it's the exchange rate. Just need to think are we going to be better off. The prices seem to be London prices and me being a Northan lad will notice that.

I really do fancy living in the sun and winter is just kicking in now, wet and cold.....

I'll let you know how I'll get on


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes and you'll love it too!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One of employers' favourite question is - Why Dubai? The rest are pretty standard interview questions that you are likely to get asked anywhere. As has already been stated, emphasise your desire to be here and commit to the company - most employers are looking for people who are likely to stick around for a few years - it does cost a pretty penny to get us expats out here and it is only fair that your employer will be looking for someone who is going to give him his money's worth though hard work and loyalty to the company!

My contract stipulates that I have to stay for at least 1 year and having been here 1 month, I can say that I will definitely be here for much longer. I have great workmates, friends and the lifestyle that I've always wanted.

Dubai is what you make of it - if you are positive, it could only ever be a positive experience!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

My contract stipulates that I have to stay for at least 1 year and having been here 1 month, I can say that I will definitely be here for much longer. I have great workmates, friends and the lifestyle that I've always wanted.

Dubai is what you make of it - if you are positive, it could only ever be a positive experience![/QUOTE]

I have to compliment your attitude and enthusiasm Maz - you're on the money.
If you are happy where you are - stay there. If you want a change, then change.

If you arrive in Dubai (or anywhere for that matter) with a negative mindset, then the experience will be negative.



Just my 2pence!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Thanks for the info, salary only a bit higher than here even after tax, maybe it's the exchange rate. Just need to think are we going to be better off. The prices seem to be London prices and me being a Northan lad will notice that.
> 
> I really do fancy living in the sun and winter is just kicking in now, wet and cold.....
> 
> I'll let you know how I'll get on


One thing to consider is that if your accomodation, transport, medical etc is covered, then your salary, outside of food, is disposable income. Its up to you how you use it eg socialising, clothes, savings, handbags (might be your thing, I dont know - only kidding!).
I wouldn't get too hung up on comparing the salary to the UK or Oz or US, but compare it to your expected expenditure, cost of living and anticipated quality of life and see then are you better off than your current situation.

Good luck with the decision anyways


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Genghis said:


> One thing to consider is that if your accomodation, transport, medical etc is covered, then your salary, outside of food, is disposable income. Its up to you how you use it eg socialising, clothes, savings, handbags (might be your thing, I dont know - only kidding!).
> I wouldn't get too hung up on comparing the salary to the UK or Oz or US, but compare it to your expected expenditure, cost of living and anticipated quality of life and see then are you better off than your current situation.
> 
> Good luck with the decision anyways


All,

Thanks for all the advice, the interview went well, a good hour on the phone
Job has been offered to me and it has not took long to come to the decision.....I will be there in November, the contract is in the post. Head is spinning now with things to think about. Is it worth buying a laptop here or there? is the internet easy to set up in the apartment? I want to set up Webb cam is it easy? Clothing to think about.
I will be reading all the threads until the early morn trying to pick things up.

I will keep on the forum as it seems to be a good way of getting good advice, great response from people

Thanks again,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hang fire on the laptop, they may provide you with one. If not, then I would say buy one here. Web cams are dead easy to set up, and more and more laptops have them in-built already. If a mobile is not included, bring an unlocked one from the UK as mobile handsets are expensive here (in my opinion)

Clothing for work......buy it here. materials are a lot lighter and better suited to the climate. I would suggest bringing your own safety shoes/boots though if you can. far more choice in the UK, though Ace hardware does stock the Dewalt range.

Congrats on the job offer, and don't be shy when it comes to asking questions on here, that's what's for.

I'm in MEP myself, so maybe be able to give you some more work related answers to any queries you may have.


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Never thought about the PPE, good point. Will take your advice and just fetch a few things over until I can get to the shops. Now starting to sink in now and looking forward to it.
There seems to be a strong section that meet up for a few drinks, will certainly like to meet people on a night out as long as 49 is not to old.........my wife will follow in Jan and would like to be able to take her out to meet a few people so she can settle in


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the offer. Like someothers have said Dubai is what you make it.


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

*Similar Offer*

Hi Bluemooner,

I to have had an offer/phone interview from BK Gulf. I was wondering if you could keep in touch with me as i think i am about 3 weeks or so behind you in the process (call made on Monday 6th October). 
Good luck with the move!!!!
Regards
Barry












Bluemooner said:


> All,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, the interview went well, a good hour on the phone
> ...


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Bluemooner,

Thanks for the reply, can't seem to send a message direct to to you!! Been offered a Senior QS position, sounds great, received offer today. Will take a couple of days to digest and discuss with family!! What position are you looking for? Hopefully the message thing will sort itself out!

Regards

Bhunter


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

bhunter said:


> Hi Bluemooner,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, can't seem to send a message direct to to you!! Been offered a Senior QS position, sounds great, received offer today. Will take a couple of days to digest and discuss with family!! What position are you looking for? Hopefully the message thing will sort itself out!
> 
> ...


I'm an Elec Eng but the over there known as a construction manager, still waiting for the offer to be sent, I was told it would be yesterday but not panicing yet. I have the luxury of already knowing we are going for it, just need the paperwork so I can respond. Have you any dates, you could end up on the same project......even same plane depending where you are, we would be Manchester, be spooky if you do after being on this forum


----------



## bhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Bluemooner,

Got email offer today!! Wife doesn't want to go. I'll be flying from Glasgow, don't know whether i could postpone start til after Xmas, that might be better for me, more time and all that! Lets keep in touch, it would be great to meet up over there!!


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

bhunter said:


> Hi Bluemooner,
> 
> Got email offer today!! Wife doesn't want to go. I'll be flying from Glasgow, don't know whether i could postpone start til after Xmas, that might be better for me, more time and all that! Lets keep in touch, it would be great to meet up over there!!


Sorry to hear your your wife doesn't want to go, it is harder for them than us as we meet new freinds at work. I'm sure she would find own set of freinds over there just from this forum alone and there are always people meeting up. I believe the expats have a stronger bond than our freinds here so there would always be someone to turn to, I'm just fed up over here and can't wait to go

A little concerned that you have received your offer and mine has still not landed, hope they have not changed thier mind......


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to know what DEWA is. Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dubai Electricity and Water Authority

They supply your electric and water.........no choice for suppliers, that's it


----------

